# Forum Home Renovation Kitchens  Overhead cupboard heights

## stumped1

Hi,
We are about to renovate our kitchen. Can any one help with the height to mount overhead cupboards above the bench top? What is the average or standard height? I don't want them too high ( short missus) but don't want them to be in ya face.
Cheers.

----------


## Honorary Bloke

Rule of thumb over here is about 400 -450 mm above the finished benchtop. But some newer appliances are taller, so take stock of your particular needs. Used to be 350mm or so, but times change.  :Smilie:

----------


## JMB

I read at www.kitchenbox.com.au that standard kitchen cupboard heights are 900mm floor to bench top, 610mm from bench top to bottom of overhead cupboard, and 720mm height for overhead cupboard. Therefore, 1510mm from floor to overhead cupboard. Hope that makes sense.

----------


## JMB

Sorry, I think my last post was wrong. At www.renomart.com.au they say the standard dimensions for Australian kitchens are as follows :Redface:  
Splashback height (under wall unit) - The minimum splashback height is 450mm. If you have a wall unit over a sink then there should be a minimum of 600mm splashback height between the top of the sink and the bottom of the wall unit.
<O :Tongue: </O :Tongue: 
Splashback height (electric cooktop) - The minimum height of the rangehood above an electric cooktop (coil, ceramic, Ceran glass and magnetic induction) is 600mm.
<O :Tongue: </O :Tongue: 
Splashback height (gas cooktop) - The minimum height of the rangehood above a gas hob is 650mm. Most manufacturers recommend a minimum height of 700-750mm.<O :Tongue: </O :Tongue:

----------


## arms

> I read at www.kitchenbox.com.au that standard kitchen cupboard heights are 900mm floor to bench top, 610mm from bench top to bottom of overhead cupboard, and 720mm height for overhead cupboard. Therefore, 1510mm from floor to overhead cupboard. Hope that makes sense.

  there is no such thing as standard ,every situation dictates its own set of needs ,if the owner is 1800mm tall then the top cabinets would need to be higher ,if the missus was height impaired then a lower cabinet would be in line ,general rule of thumb is to find out who is the main user of the kitchen and work all sizes to them ,but of course you keep in mind that some day they will no doubt be selling the place and you dont want to cut out half of the buyers with strange sizes and heights   :Yikes2:

----------


## stumped1

Thanks for the info,  it gives me a bit more of an idea.
Cheers  :2thumbsup:

----------


## GraemeCook

> Thanks for the info,  it gives me a bit more of an idea.
> Cheers

  I think you got some good advice, Stumped.  The only place where you do not have a lot of discretion is in the minimum distance from the cooktop where there are legal/insurance/fire safety considerations. 
Cheers 
Graeme

----------


## Jo West

I have just had a new kitchen put in by a kitchen company and the top of the bench is 900mm above floor and the cupboards start 600mm above that. but then again I am tall so that might be too high for your situation.    
Im not sure if you are going to tile the splashback, so this next bit may not be relevant, but  one other suggestion is that if you are going to tile the splashback think about whether its possible to position the cupboards so you dont have to cut the tiles  (it may not be).   For example if you end up planning on say 600 between cupboard and bench top & you intend to lay 2 rows of  300 mm high tiles.  Then make it 603 between cupboard and bench top.  This means you will have enough space for tiles plus grout and you wont have to cut your tiles.   You would need to check actual size of tiles you have, not just the size they are sold as because actual size can vary a little.

----------


## LegacyGT

I just installed the laundry cabinets at 700mm above the benchtop. main reason was for more clearance to the laundry sink. but thats the laundry. 
i feel that the higher the better. 
You should also consider how high your ceilings are too? 
When i do my kitchen mine will be as high as practical coz i have 3.3m high ceilings. 
also depends on the finishing too... i seen incorporated to touch the ceiling with the cornice or the skirting thing on top of the cabinet (not sure of the technical term)

----------


## arms

> I just installed the laundry cabinets at 700mm above the benchtop. main reason was for more clearance to the laundry sink. but thats the laundry. 
> i feel that the higher the better. 
> You should also consider how high your ceilings are too? 
> When i do my kitchen mine will be as high as practical coz i have 3.3m high ceilings. 
> also depends on the finishing too... i seen incorporated to touch the ceiling with the cornice or the skirting thing on top of the cabinet (not sure of the technical term)

  
Bulkhead

----------


## stumped1

Picked up the overheads from Bunnins yesterday, got some of those flat pacs. just finnished putting them together, pretty straight forward hey. I'll start installing them on the weekend. As for the height i think best to just hold one up against the wall & check with the boss if the height is ok.

----------


## seriph1

600 mm above bench height is what I believe alleged kitchen makers use as their standard. 
In the kitchens I design, 600 is a starting point and I vary this depending on what's going on under them.

----------

